# X geht nicht! (no matching device)

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen...

wie man schon in der Titelleiste sieht hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte in meinem Notebook:

Hier mal die Ausgabe von lspci zu meiner Grafikkarte:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
```

So das heißt ja das ich eine 915M hab. Also such ich doch im Inet dachte ich mir... gesagt getan...

Hab verschiedene Lösungen gefunden, aber nix hat geholfen... -.-

Habs dann mit fbdev (also Framebuffer) versucht, das ging, allerdings wird das Bild aufm halben Bildschirm gedrückt -.-

Wenn wer eine Lösung zu einem meiner Probleme kennt, bitte teilt sie mir mit xD

So, hier dann mal die Fehlermeldung meines X wenn ich versuche mit i810er Graka Treiber zu starten:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/nbd:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux nbd 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #9 Sat Oct 14 00:58:24 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 09 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 14 01:10:12 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

So, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

MfG

haegar87

----------

## caraboides

poste mal deine xorg.conf

habe da so ne vermutung ,-)

----------

## haegar87

So hier mal mein Xorg Conf (Ich hab den anfang wo alles auskommentiert war aus PLatzgründen weggelassen!

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "My Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

   Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

   Monitor    "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Ist trotzdem noch ein haufen Text! xD

Hmm ich konnte so direkt keinen Fehler finden, was aber nicht heißt, dass da auch keiner ist xD

MfG

haegar87

----------

## musv

Versuch mal in der Section für die Graka noch die Adresse mit anzugeben, und nimm mal ein paar der Leerzeichen für den Identifier raus. Das sollte zwar auch mit Deinem Identifier gehen, aber solche Kreationen sind immer mal gerne dumme Fehlerquellen, auf die man nie kommt. Vergiß dann aber nicht, den Identifier auch noch in der Screen-Section zu ändern.

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel i810"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Inc"

        BoardName   "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

```

Und war mir bei Dir auch noch merkwürdig erscheint:

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Monitor" 
> 
>    HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5 
> ...

 

Hast du an Deinem Notebook sowas wie 'nen Festfrequenzmonitor? Wenn nicht, dann sollte da eigentlich was anderes stehen, denk ich.  Hatte auch schon die Fehlermeldung "No matching device". Bei mir lag das daran, daß ich genau an diesen Werten gespielt hab. 

Probier mal die Werte. Ich betreib damit 'nen 15"-LCD-Monitor:

```

        HorizSync    31.5-48.5

        VertRefresh  59.0-75.0

 
```

Falls da auch wieder 'ne Fehlermeldung kommt, dann kommentier die zwei Zeilen einfach mal ganz aus.

----------

## haegar87

Also, ich hab deine Änderungen versucht, aber leider hats nix gebracht...

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/nbd:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux nbd 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #9 Sat Oct 14 00:58:24 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 09 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 14 19:56:40 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Denk mal das was mit meinem Grafikkartentreiber nicht stimmt oder?

Aber der muss gehen^^

Noch jemand eine Idee?

MfG

haegar87

----------

## haegar87

Hat echt keiner mehr eine Idee?

Das muss irgentwie gehen, ich find im INet viele Leute die eine Intel 915M Grafikkarte zum laufen gebracht haben!

Ich habs dann mal mit dem Framebuffer versucht, aber der staucht das Bild auf den halben Monitor zusammen! -.-

MfG

haegar87

----------

## deejay

Mach mal ein

```
X -configure
```

und teste das mal mit der dann erstellen xorg.conf

Du müsstest dann ggf. noch die Maus usw. in der Datei einstellen.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## doedel

was du auch machen kannst ist "xorgconfig"

----------

## firefly

schau dir das hier mal an:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cebop_HEL_950#i915GM_Grafikkarte

eventuell hilft dir aber auch xorg-7.1 welches seit kurzem stable ist unter gentoo

----------

## haegar87

Also, X -configure bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCE:0:2:1) found
```

Mit xorgconfig hab ich mein Configfile erstellt, hilft mir also auch nicht weiter...

Die Idee mit Xorg 7.1 werd ich mal ausprobieren und mir natürlich das Wiki durchlesen!

Ich meld mich dann wieder obs geht oder nicht  :Wink: 

Dank euch schonmal.

MfG

haegar87

----------

## haegar87

So, da bin ich wieder...

Hab auch nur eine sehr einfach Frage!

Firefly schrieb:  *Quote:*   

> eventuell hilft dir aber auch xorg-7.1 welches seit kurzem stable ist unter gentoo

 

Nun meine Frage, wie installiere ich denn Xorg 7.1?

Mein emerge zeigt nur 7.0-r2 an.

MfG

haegar87

----------

## musv

Also bei mir ist es auch stable im Portage. Mach mal 'n emerge --sync.  :Smile: 

----------

## haegar87

So, da bin ich wieder...

Xorg 7.1 hat nix gebracht. Immernoch die gleiche Fehlermeldung... was mich wirklich irritiert ist (hab mir nochmal das log angesehen, dass er sogar die Graka erkennt... er ändert sogar den Grafikspeicher (Shared Memory), aber im Log steht denn einzige Unterstützte Auflösung 0x0 (nicht unterstützt)   :Shocked: 

(Zumindest soweit ich das verstehe...)

Also genauer gesagt, testet er die verschiedenen Modes durch (alle 0x0) und sagt am Ende keine funktionierenden Modes..

Habe jetzt drauf verzichtet die log Datei zu posten, da die mit mehreren Seiten so ziemlich die Größe dieses Forums sprengen würde.

Kann die aber natürlich bei Bedarf sofort posten... 

Jungs, noch wer ne Idee? 

Wer ne Idee hat, raus damit, ich bin hier   :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

(P.S.: Das Wiki von firefly hab ich durchgelesen, und sogar Xorg-server neu gebaut mit der //ValidatePci Änderung... ohne Erfolg...)

---EDIT---

So hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und eine Knoppix CD (3.5) runtergeladen, um mal zu testen obs Knoppix hinkriegt die Graka zum Laufen zu bringen...

Das hat auch funktioniert. KDE läuft... ich geb lsmod ein, und sehe das er auch den i810er Treiber benutzt, allerdings... i810_rng!!!

Kennt jemand den Treiber? ->> i810_rng

Wenn ja, wie bekomm ich den??

MfG

haegar87

---EDIT2---

So hier das Edit vom Edit.... ^^

Hab mal 2 stunden gegoogelt und was gefunden...

i810_rng ist ein RandomNumberGenerator!!!

Kann mir nun jemand erklären, was ein Intel Random Number Generator mit dem Grafikkartentreiber (i810) zu tun hat?!

Bin da nun etwas verwirrt xD

MfG

haegar87

----------

## firefly

ähm garnichts und du solltest lieber mal in die xorg.conf von knoppix schauen, um den treiber für xorg zu finden  :Wink: 

es gibt halt auch einen chipsatz mit dem namen i810(bzw. i9xx werden damit auch unterstüzt).

----------

## cng

hi jungs

da ich nicht alles lesen mochte  :Shocked:   poste ich halt einfach das:

könnte es sein, dass du die section modes in die xorg.conf machen musst?

das sieht in etwa so aus:

```
#Section "Modes"

#  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

#  Modeline    "1024x768" 61.89 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 794

#  Modeline    "1400x1050" 109.01 1400 1480 1632 1864 1050 1051 1054 1083

#  Modeline    "1280x1024" 98.60 1280 1352 1488 1696 1024 1025 1028 1057

#  Modeline    "1280x960" 97.68 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

#  Modeline    "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827

#  Modeline    "1280x768" 77.37 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 794

#  Modeline    "1152x864" 78.82 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

#  Modeline    "800x600" 36.88 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

#  Modeline    "768x576" 33.74 768 792 872 976 576 577 580 596

#  Modeline    "640x480" 23.06 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

#EndSection
```

aber wie macht man das nun wieder ??

----------

## Robmaster

nano -w /etc/make.conf 

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

emerge -va xorg-x11 xorg-server

Grüße

----------

## haegar87

So, war ne Zeit lang leider nicht imstande ins Netz zu kommen, konnte also nicht antworten.

Die Sache mit Knoppix hab ich schon gemacht..

Knoppix kann mit der Karte nicht X starten! Es benutzt den Framebuffer ... mach ich jetzt auch nachdem ich rausgefunden habe, dass er nur mit der Option fbbpp=32 geht   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hätte nur gerne, eine richtige Unterstützung, da der Framebuffer gelinde gesagt, Trash ist xD

So nun zu den Modes... da ist mir was aufgefallen...

Er probiert die Modes 30 bis 71 durch allerdings scheints da Probleme mit meiner Karte zu geben, da ALLE Modes folgends anzeigen:

```
Mode: 30 (0x0)

   ModeAttributes: 0x0

   WinAAttributes: 0x0

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 0

   WinSize: 0

   WinASegment: 0x0

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0x0

   BytesPerScanline: 0

   XResolution: 0

   YResolution: 0

   XCharSize: 0

   YCharSize: 0

   NumberOfPlanes: 0

   BitsPerPixel: 0

   NumberOfBanks: 0

   MemoryModel: 0

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 0

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 0

```

So, da sollten eigentlich Zahlen außer 0 stehen nehm ich mal an.

Knoppix liefert mir selbes Ergebnis, allerdings probiert Knoppix bis 120 durch... und findet meine gewünschte Auflösung auch bei Mode 117 und 118...

Nun meine Frage, wie bekomm ich X dazu die beiden Modes statt 30 bis 71 zu nehmen?

Außerdem benutzt Knoppix XF86 nicht den Xorg Server... hat das was damit zu tun?

Den Treiber benutz ich auch, also daran kanns nicht liegen...

MfG

haegar87

----------

## haegar87

So, ich *PUSH* das Thema mal wieder nach oben...

Hoffe jemand hat das gleiche Problem gehabt, und gelöst, oder jemand kann mir die Lösung zuflüstern  :Wink: 

Wie gesagt, ich muss Xorg eigentlich nur dazu kriegen, die Modes 117 bzw. 118 zu benutzen.

MfG

haegar87

----------

